# Do I really need a skimmer for 30G?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I ma thinking about new 30G set up and here is my question about skimmer.
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

It will be cheaper to buy a small skimmer than extra salt for weekly water changes. You can get a vertex in 80 skimmer for less than $200. Or if you are sumpless Eshoppes makes an inexpensive hang on skimmer.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Really? I don't think so. It's cheaper to buy 1 - 2 extra buckets of salt than a skimmer. 

I'd go skimmerless and just keep up with slightly larger water changes - like 5g every week.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

By doing the math, a skimmer will be paid for in less than two years in salt savings, not to mention the better quality of water and health of the live stock. Would you run a freshwater system with out any filtration? Can I keep my dog by only walking him once a week? Sure this all works, but it's all about doing things right for the animals. I can keep a yellow tang in a 10g doesn't mean it's the best or right way to do it.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

For sure you can get away with frequently water changes as Ameek said, just get some good salt and you will be ready to roll as long as you dont mind doing it..but you could also get a skimmer...lol anyone you want


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I do partial water changes every week with my 40g. My skimmer doesn't really have to work hard but it is there if/when it may be needed that's for sure.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Redddogg69 said:


> By doing the math, a skimmer will be paid for in less than two years in salt savings, not to mention the better quality of water and health of the live stock. Would you run a freshwater system with out any filtration? Can I keep my dog by only walking him once a week? Sure this all works, but it's all about doing things right for the animals. I can keep a yellow tang in a 10g doesn't mean it's the best or right way to do it.


Now now, no need to get all uppity and do the reductio. Also, I hate math.



Redddogg69 said:


> ..... doesn't mean it's the best or right way to do it.


You got it right there


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd plumb the 30 gallon into your existing system


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Will said:


> I'd plumb the 30 gallon into your existing system


that is actually a really good idea


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you guys for replay.



Will said:


> I'd plumb the 30 gallon into your existing system


wife does not want to hear it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Plumbing into existing system: Tank, overflow, lights, pump, done.

Less setup work, cost, and maitenance overall. No skimmer. No secondary sump and No filter, heater, or any other equipment... And no cycle period! No acclimation of corals to a new system. 

Drawbacks, you are limited to only as much success as your overall system is already achieving= which is a lot already by your photos Greg. Pluses, your other tank is better off for it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will said:


> Plumbing into existing system: Tank, overflow, lights, pump, done.
> .


here is the question? It is not big deal technically, but how the make it look nice, when new tank will be at least 20 feet from the current tank + my sump in the basement and also will be 20 feet from the new tank.

Wife does not allow any more holes in the living room floor.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Now now, no need to get all uppity and do the reductio. Also, I hate math.


not uppity at all, just looking at salt as a long term expense where as an inexpensive or used skimmer is a one time expense.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Greg, what are you going to be keeping in there anyways?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Greg, what are you going to be keeping in there anyways?


In the beginning was thinking about keeping eel, but looked for the info about them and found that they are really messy and require very heavy filtration.
Since I got permission from the wife to have second tank I shouldn't miss this opportunity, but permission was given under condition that it must be nice.
Now am thinking about pair of captive seahorses.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sig said:


> Thank you guys for replay.
> 
> wife does not want to hear it


so your wife is ok with you putting up the 30 gallon tank but does not want you to plumb it into the existing sump? Seems a bit weird, if anything you would think she wouldn't want the 30 gallon at all.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

sig said:


> I ma thinking about new 30G set up and here is my question about skimmer.
> Thanks


It depends on what you want to keep in the tank.

As an example I have what we refer to as our experiment, a 65 gallon in the shop that has never had a skimmer on it and has a pretty modest sump with a flow rate that can't be much more then 30 or 40 gallons an hour.

It is pretty lightly stocked as far as fish are concerned, one small Yellow Tang, one Chalk Basslett and 2 Cardinals but it has a large varied cleanup crew. a number of softies and LPS's including some of the so-called rent-a-corals such as 3 Indonesian Gonipora (1 owned over 2 years) and 1 Indonesian Elegance (owned for over 18 months) that are thriving.

It has consistently been my lowest maintenance aquarium in the shop and since the macro algae has taken off we have backed off on water changes pretty substantially. The growth rate of the SPS's have slowed as a result but all are still looking excellent. I plan on doing an article on it with some pics/video for our website.

Protein skimmers are an excellent investment for most people but an aquarium with a small bio load of fish, a large varied clean up crew and some macro algaes can certainly get by with out one and do it with out any increase in the amount of water changes. In fact based on our little experiment I'd go father and say that it can be the lowest maintenance aquarium you have ever owned, or at least that I have ever owned.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> In the beginning was thinking about keeping eel, but looked for the info about them and found that they are really messy and require very heavy filtration.
> Since I got permission from the wife to have second tank I shouldn't miss this opportunity, but permission was given under condition that it must be nice.
> Now am thinking about pair of captive seahorses.


Seahorse tanks often run skimmerless. Just get yourself a variety of macroalgae's and that should help take up most of the nutrients.

If you do get a skimmer, I recommend something small and quiet since it is in your living room. My favorite skimmer for small and quiet is the Tunze 9002.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

acropora1981 said:


> Seahorse tanks often run skimmerless. Just get yourself a variety of macroalgae's and that should help take up most of the nutrients.
> 
> If you do get a skimmer, I recommend something small and quiet since it is in your living room. My favorite skimmer for small and quiet is the Tunze 9002.


Thank you for replay

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

After reading all of these posts, I think we are all looking at the problem completely wrong!!

The real question should be does the house need a wife or not???


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

we all know the answer to that one.

Fortunately for me, my wife loves the SW tank!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

poobar said:


> After reading all of these posts, I think we are all looking at the problem completely wrong!!
> 
> The real question should be does the house need a wife or not???


It does , since she brings cash for skimmer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

